# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  عجایب دنیا + عکس

## maryam.mosayebi

یکی از عجایب دنیا را در کشور اندونزی می توان مشاهده کرد؛ آسمانی درخشان و پرستاره در هزاران متر زیر زمین!




غار وایتومو گلوورم " Waitomo Gloworms Caves" که در شمال جزیره نیوزلند واقع شده و جزء عجایب دنیا به شمار می رود، یکی از غارهای زیبای جهان است که در آن شاهد پدیده ای بی همتا هستیم؛ وجود کرم های شب تابی که بر روی سنگ ها و صخره های غار جا خوش کرده اند و جلوه ای تماشایی به این مکان بخشیده اند. وجود آب روان در این غار، تصویری از کرم های شب تاب را بر روی سطح آب نیز به نمایش درآورده که بازدیدکنندگان را به وجد می آورد.







این غار منحصر به فرد که در زیر دهکده ای کوچک قرار دارد، دارای اکوسیستمی بی نظیر می باشد و دارای قدمتی 2 میلیون ساله می باشد. غار وایتومو در فاصله 2 ساعتِ از شهر اوکلند قرار دارد که ارزش پیمودن مسیر و تماشای محیطی دل انگیز را دارد. رنگِ آبیِ این غار، آرامشی دلپذیر را به شما اهدا می کند که در این مکان از هرگونه اضطرابی به دور هستید. به طور کلی فضای داخلی غار وایتومو به گونه ای است که گویی شما را به دنیایی دیگر می بَرد.







کرم های درون غاردرخشش این غار به دلیل وجود حشره ای به نام "Arachnocampa Luminosa" می باشد که در لا به لای صخره ها و بر روی قندیل ها اسکان پیدا کرده اند و بعد از گذشت زمان مشخصی سر از تخم بیرون می آورند و به لارو تبدیل می شوند. این حشرات بیشترین زمان عمر خود را در میان کپسولی شفاف و براق می گذرانند. حیات 1 ساله این موجودات در همان مکان ادامه می یابد تا از بین بروند زیرا آن ها توانایی مهاجرت به نقاط دیگر را ندارند. این حشرات همواره مشغول تماشای محیط کوچک اطراف خود هستند، غافل از اینکه جماعتی برای تماشای آن ها از کیلومترها دورتر راهی این منطقه شده اند. نورِ فضای داخلی غار تنها به واسطه این حشرات شب تاب تامین می گردد و در این مکان خبری از پروژکتور و چراغ های رنگارنگی که مصرف برق بالایی دارند، نمی باشد. این کرم های شب تاب نر و ماده، از گونه های بومی کشور نیوزلند می باشند که در اغلب مواقع از خود نور متصاعد می کنند؛ علی رغم زیبایی بی حد و اندازه این کرم ها، عکاسی کردن از آن ها سختی های خاص خودش را دارد.

----------

